# What's your favorite discontinued food/drink



## Medic (Oct 11, 2008)

What are some food or drinks that you love but now is discontinued? Also post where they were sold (UK, US, etc..)

For me Surge I loved that soda too bad it was Discontinued in 2003 In USA.






Also Dr. Pepper gum


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2008)

There is plenty of stuff that is hard to get (in general or because it is not available in this country) but actually discontinued is surprising hard.

Oreo O's, a cereal based on oreo cookies. I normally do not go in for sugar laden cereal but those I liked.


----------



## ZonMachi (Oct 11, 2008)

I remember Oreo O's xD


----------



## Rayder (Oct 11, 2008)

I used to like these little candies called Tart'N'Tiny's.  I haven't seen them in ages.  They were my favorite candy for when I was in school because they were small enough to be swallowed whole if the teacher got suspicious. They came in a box that made a lot of noise, so I would dump them in my shirt pocket and munch on them all day long.

I just tried to look up Tart and Tiny (I SWEAR that was the name of them) and all that came up was some candy that looks NOTHING like the ones I remember.  The ones I'm talking about were very small....maybe 5mm tall and barrel shaped.  They were basically SweetTarts but teeny.  I loved those damn things.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 11, 2008)

Waffle Crisp was my favorite cereal. I think they still might make it but I haven't seen it in so damn long.






Orbitz were pretty good. I got it one time when I was really young and I remembered I liked it. But a lot of people didn't lol.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Oct 11, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I used to like these little candies called Tart'N'Tiny's.  I haven't seen them in ages.  They were my favorite candy for when I was in school because they were small enough to be swallowed whole if the teacher got suspicious. They came in a box that made a lot of noise, so I would dump them in my shirt pocket and munch on them all day long.
> 
> I just tried to look up Tart and Tiny (I SWEAR that was the name of them) and all that came up was some candy that looks NOTHING like the ones I remember.  The ones I'm talking about were very small....maybe 5mm tall and barrel shaped.  They were basically SweetTarts but teeny.  I loved those damn things.



I know which candy you speak of, they were one of my favs as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me tho, my fondest memories are of Vanilla Coke (I'm not sure if this is actually discontinued worldwide, but I cannot find it anywhere here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Mini Eggos.

Edit: I do believe that these are the candy that you are so fond of Rayder


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 11, 2008)

Medic said:
			
		

> What are some food or drinks that you love but now is discontinued? Also post where they were sold (UK, US, etc..)
> 
> For me Surge I loved that soda too bad it was Discontinued in 2003 In USA.
> 
> ...


God damn, I was gonna post that when I saw this topic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I heard they discontinued it because it had waaaaaaaay to much caffeine.

Also:


----------



## Maktub (Oct 11, 2008)

Black Guinness with blackcurrant. I know they still sell'em and all but they're hard and expensive to get down here in Spain.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 11, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those are very similar, but the ones I remember didn't have the glazing on them.  They were exactly like SweetTarts, only small.  Of course, I was in school over 20 years ago.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Oct 11, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When Nestle bought the rights to the candy, they added the coating.  They aren't exactly the same but they are the one's I remember.  I would have been 3 when the older ones were around.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 11, 2008)

Coca-cola flavored lolipops

Or at least I can't find any except this http://www.mcphee.com/items/11850.html


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Oct 11, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Cereal_System

(Psych, that stuff was nasty)


----------



## phoood (Oct 11, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Waffle Crisp was my favorite cereal. I think they still might make it but I haven't seen it in so damn long.


fuck yes waffle crisp.  couldn't remember the name of that cereal, its been bugging me for years.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 11, 2008)

phoood said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah they are amazing!


----------



## bombchu (Oct 11, 2008)

So good. So good!!!! I want them back.

Was Orbitz really good? I thought the tiny things in it would make me choke.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 11, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Coca-cola flavored lolipops
> 
> Or at least I can't find any except this http://www.mcphee.com/items/11850.html


hmmmm i do know for a fact that they sell coca cola hard candies in canada......
but coca cola pops?

havent seen em


----------



## wynsezhello (Oct 11, 2008)

nano-nano candies. the last time i tasted one was when i was five years old. and i haven't seen one ever again.


----------



## knilsilooc (Oct 11, 2008)

bombchu said:
			
		

> So good. So good!!!! I want them back.
> 
> Was Orbitz really good? I thought the tiny things in it would make me choke.


I just had Dunkaroos a few months ago, are they really discontinued?





Also, Pepsi Blue was awesome, but I didn't get the chance to drink very much of it before it got discontinued....


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 11, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even Chupa Chups has cola-flavored lollypops. At least where I live.


----------



## Medic (Oct 11, 2008)

knilsilooc said:
			
		

> bombchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always wanted to try Pepsi blue =(


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 11, 2008)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Cereal_System
> 
> (Psych, that stuff was nasty)



lol





p.s. I miss Oreo'Os..


----------



## Medic (Oct 11, 2008)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd at the 999,999 I have no clue why.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 11, 2008)

knilsilooc said:
			
		

>


Pepsi Blue. Some people loved it, some people hated it, there wasn't usually a middle ground. I was one of those that loved it. Adored it, would be more accurate. To me, it's more addictive than any drug. I literally wake up thinking about it at night. I'll never be able to get it out of my system, ever.

I swore that if I ever become wealthy, I would use my wealth to first and foremost buy the recipe from Pepsi co.


----------



## Zaiga (Oct 11, 2008)

I miss Trix cereal.. they don't sell it in Canada anymore.


----------



## Medic (Oct 11, 2008)

Zaiga said:
			
		

> I miss Trix cereal.. they don't sell it in Canada anymore.



Import it from US. Hell I can send you some if you pay for it along with shipping.

Trix is my favorite cereal.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 11, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. So I guess it's just America :\


----------



## science (Oct 11, 2008)

Vanilla Coke, Cherry Coke, Black Cherry Vanilla Coke, Pepsi Blue, Crystal Pepsi (I never had any, I was too young to remember if I did) 

Thats all I can think of right now. Most of these you can still get in the USA, but not Canada. I actually have an unpoened case of Vanilla Coke and another one of Cherry Coke at home, but that doesn't help me out here


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Oct 11, 2008)

Pepsi Blue!

Also, those chewy 7up candies that had gel inside of them. I miss those.


----------



## science (Oct 11, 2008)

I just remembered Slurpee Gum!


And for the guy that posted Dunkaroos, wtf? We have them in Canada, I'm sure USA has them


----------



## Forstride (Oct 11, 2008)

I miss the Element drinks by Snapple.  Those things were awesome.  I had 1 bottle of every flavor on a shelf (The bottles were empty of course).  Atomic (Apple cider) and Earth (Grape) were the best.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 11, 2008)

I hate to break it to you science, but we've got all of those down here in florida


----------



## xalphax (Oct 11, 2008)

just kidding, that was before my time


----------



## science (Oct 11, 2008)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> I hate to break it to you science, but we've got all of those down here in florida



Yeah, when I went to Disney World two years ago I got a lot of shit I hadn't had in a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Florida is awesome. But you guys have fucking weird grass


----------



## Sstew (Oct 11, 2008)

Pepsi Blue!

Oh and, I cant find a pictured of it, but I think its been discontinued for years now, and that was

Gatorade Midnight Thunder

Was like a Black/Dark Purple colored Gatorade.

It was delicious


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 11, 2008)

I do also have to agree with Pepsi Blue. Famazing!


----------



## Banger (Oct 11, 2008)

We have Rice Crispy treat cereal here but its hard as hell to find. Only one store I think carries it


----------



## shootme (Oct 11, 2008)

We still have Surge in norway, only here it's called Urge ^^


----------



## Sephi (Oct 11, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Florida is so-so.

I can't really think of much, only thing I can remember is that really sour pitch black mountain dew, and Halo 3 mountain dew game fuel. As for food I can't remember anything.


Spoiler: big pictures













edit: woops, big pictures


----------



## Whizz (Oct 11, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> just kidding, that was before my time



Isn't Raider just called Twix now?

And I loved Coca-Cola Vanilla.





_Sit back and vanilla, baby._


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 11, 2008)

Powerade - Matrix SE

Was so awesome. So delicious. ;___;

btw: Whats the catch with vanilla coke? I just drank one, bought 1 hour ago .__.'


----------



## Whizz (Oct 11, 2008)

darkangel5000 said:
			
		

> Powerade - Matrix SE
> 
> Was so awesome. So delicious. ;___;
> 
> btw: Whats the catch with vanilla coke? I just drank one, bought 1 hour ago .__.'



Vanilla Coke is still on sale in Germany?
Time for me to cross the border then


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 11, 2008)

Green Apple Gatorade, they might still have it in the mix crap but haven't seen it in bottles in Michigan for a long time.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 11, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lots of people i talked to said they changed the formula along with the name and that it used to taste better. i cant ride back and check sadly.


----------



## bombchu (Oct 12, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> We have Rice Crispy treat cereal here but its hard as hell to find. Only one store I think carries it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, maybe some of these things are just hard to find in some parts... Maybe they're discontinued in certain states! Or something... 

By the way, I am insanely jealous of you right now. >(


----------



## War (Oct 12, 2008)

Omg, Waffle Crisp! That was the best cereal ever. I tried that Eggo Waffle cereal, it's similar to Waffle Crisp.

When I was a kid, I remember my dad used to sometimes buy me these medium-sized chocolate eggs... I can't remember their name, but I think the brand was Kinder or something.


----------



## Beware (Oct 12, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Omg, Waffle Crisp! That was the best cereal ever. I tried that Eggo Waffle cereal, it's similar to Waffle Crisp.
> 
> When I was a kid, I remember my dad used to sometimes buy me these medium-sized chocolate eggs... I can't remember their name, but I think the brand was Kinder or something.



Cadbury, maybe?  As in Cadbury cream eggs?  They aren't discontinued, they're my favorite.  You can usually only pick them up around easter nowadays. in the US atleast. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadbury_Creme_Egg

And man, oh man did I love Dunkaroos!  And I loved Waffle Crisp and almost everything else that has been posted so far (except Crystal Pepsi,  oh God, Crystal Pepsi....).  One of my favorites that I can't find anymore is Quisp cereal.  It tastes like Cap'n Crunch except it won't cut you mouth up.  BooBerry and FrankenBerry were also great, but I'm not sure if they're discontinued or not.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 12, 2008)

Ahhh. Blue Pepsi. It was the first drink I bought and drank in Canada.....

Quite a few people I knew didn't seem to like it so much, but I, for one, loved it.


----------



## Little (Oct 12, 2008)

LUCKY CHARMS BREAKFAST CEREAL!!!!!!!!

they dont sell them in england any more ='(


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 12, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> LUCKY CHARMS BREAKFAST CEREAL!!!!!!!!
> 
> they dont sell them in england any more ='(


A shop at Lakeside sell them for £7.99 & there is this milkshake shop called "Shake It" that do as well and they also put them in the milkshake (as well as other US imports) and its suprisingly nice.


----------



## Little (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah there's the sweetie shop next to boots at Bluewater that sells them for that kinda price too but its ridiculous to pay that much for breakfast cereal =p

those shake shops are popping up EVERYWHERE. there's two in Loughborough town centre right opposite each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; 


which reminds me of vodka revs!  birthday cake vodka shots! aftereight mint vodka shots... loveheart vodka shots........... delicious!


----------



## seracrux (Oct 12, 2008)

Did Pepsi Blue taste different from regular Pepsi? I sure didn't notice that, but mainly liked it for the color.
I miss Pepsi Red though, I think it was Cinnamon flavored Pepsi.

BTW, Vanilla Coke is still present in Singapore.

I miss Lifesavers candy. I haven't seen one here in Asia ever since I was a kid.


----------



## Tenkaichi (Oct 12, 2008)

Argh. Even a Google search comes up with only THREE pages of my favorite, hell, it almost made me think that I imagined these cookies...

Chips Ahoy! Cremewiches. I never looked at the label but holy crap! Two cookes, plus the filling from the Oreos together. WHY DON'T THESE STILL EXIST?!? And if they do, where can I find them??? They're lethal as hell with milk, I could keep eating those for a long time...


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 12, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> lots of people i talked to said they changed the formula along with the name and that it used to taste better. i cant ride back and check sadly.
> Once I went to my uncle and aunt and had to go shopping for them. And whilst looking for a snack at the check-out, I saw a raider behind a Box of snickers. xD
> That was like, 3 or 4 Years ago, but I'll never forget.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is. But, do you still have that sprite icecube stuff on sale in NL? That's one hell of a drink I really liked.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 12, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vanilla Coke


----------



## lagman (Oct 12, 2008)

xalphax And I loved Coca-Cola Vanilla.





_Sit back and vanilla, baby._

I miss it so much.


----------



## rikuumi (Oct 12, 2008)

I miss blue spiderman soda! hehe


----------



## dice (Oct 12, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> xalphax And I loved Coca-Cola Vanilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so do I!


----------



## bombchu (Oct 12, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> BooBerry and FrankenBerry were also great, but I'm not sure if they're discontinued or not.



BOO AND FRANKENBERRY. HOLY SHIT. So awesome. Apparently you can get them on Amazon but I haven't seen them for years.



Spoiler











... ehm.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 12, 2008)

Ahh Vanilla Coke was one of the bests. When I used to go to my friends moms work (she took care of a disabled women) we just used to drink Vanilla Coke all the time. I still see it around though, I just don't think you guys are looking too hard.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 12, 2008)

Peanut butter snickers, which is nothing like the recent and crappy snickers nut n' butter crunch


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 12, 2008)

They still make Quisp now, though it's super-mega-WTF limited quantities a year.  Never had it myself..

They still make Vanilla Coke too, though I dunno if this Coca-Cola Vanilla is the same or not.  The soda fountains at school all have VCoke so they're still being made, somewhere.


----------



## edracon (Oct 12, 2008)

I miss the Disney Atlantis Cereal....  It was the most delicious cereal I have ever had.  They even had a re-release of the cereal one time, and the re-release made your milk blue.  Now to get the same awesome taste I have to put Oreo 100 calorie packs into my Cheerios.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 12, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> They still make Quisp now, though it's super-mega-WTF limited quantities a year.  Never had it myself..
> 
> They still make Vanilla Coke too, though I dunno if this Coca-Cola Vanilla is the same or not.  The soda fountains at school all have VCoke so they're still being made, somewhere.



You have Soda Fountains? What a surprise, it's America offcourse


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 12, 2008)

how old are all of you gise?


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 12, 2008)

I haven't had Crush in a long time...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCzDE9kRNCU


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 12, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> When I was a kid, I remember my dad used to sometimes buy me these medium-sized chocolate eggs... I can't remember their name, but I think the brand was Kinder or something.








I just had one a few minutes ago


----------



## Orc (Oct 13, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I just had one a few minutes ago


Nowadays, I just throw away the chocolate, build the toy and glue it on a random object/place.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 13, 2008)

darkangel5000 said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there was a limited edition production in 2005 (orange flavor) under the name of raider.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 13, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the chocolate is good though. what a waste
nestle tried a kinder egg knockoff thats discontinued now


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 13, 2008)

I dunno if it's _really_ discontinued, since I see NO stores selling it, yet Chuck E Cheese has it in their soda fountain thing.


----------



## JPH (Oct 13, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> I dunno if it's _really_ discontinued, since I see NO stores selling it, yet Chuck E Cheese has it in their soda fountain thing.


They still sell that in grocery stores around here (they've got cherry coke too), and it is delicious


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 13, 2008)

its ultra rare


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 13, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> I dunno if it's _really_ discontinued, since I see NO stores selling it, yet Chuck E Cheese has it in their soda fountain thing.


I never see that as well. I really liked that. Do you go to Chuck E Cheese often? lol


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 13, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> They still sell that in grocery stores around here (they've got cherry coke too), and it is delicious


Damn, then Wal-mart, Vons, Smiths, Albertsons, K-mart, and Food 4 Less all fail here.
I used to get 24-packs when I lived in Texas, lol.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Oct 13, 2008)

"Doritos 3D" I loved them!


----------



## Orc (Oct 13, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah those huge ones.
I'm not a fan of sweets now so I only eat certain ones. Like Kinder Bueno, now that's yum.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 13, 2008)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> "Doritos 3D" I loved them!


those were horrible


----------



## lagman (Oct 13, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> ...
> I'm not a fan of sweets now so I only eat certain ones. Like Kinder Bueno, now that's yum.



That one is _bueno_, but not as _bueno_ as Kinder Delice


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 13, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> darkangel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARGH!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why haven't I bought it ;_;

God damned ;_;


Oh, and my favorite discontinued food were...


Spoiler











they were so delicious and tasty.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Oct 13, 2008)

LoL.. i dont care! I loved those chips.. probably because I was a little lad


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 13, 2008)

tasted like bad corn chips


----------



## Little (Oct 13, 2008)

Its weird how they stop producing food in one place but not another.


----------



## JPH (Oct 13, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Its weird how they stop producing food in one place but not another.


Weird?

Not really. Some food items sell very well in one country, while in another they sale poorly.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 13, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me laugh hard.

Kinder chocolate is delicious. The toys inside are sometimes funny, but when I get a puzzle I burn it in my backyard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And it's not discontinued...?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 13, 2008)

kinder eggs are teh awesome
i wished it was cheaper here 

and not only in asian markets


----------



## Gore (Oct 13, 2008)

VANILLA COKE IS DISCONTINUED?
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 13, 2008)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> "Doritos 3D" I loved them!


Aww hell yeah!! Doritos 3D's were the bomb!

I think they have Nerds Rope still around, but I haven't seen them or eaten them in so long.


----------



## bombchu (Oct 13, 2008)

What? Nerds Rope is in every convenience store 'round here. And back home. Everywhere I've been I can find it. o.O


----------



## War (Oct 13, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG.

D:


----------



## Talaria (Oct 13, 2008)

'Tangy Fruits' always used to buy them at movie cinema's as they would last a whole a movie even if you tried to eat them as fast as possible. But sadly its been discontinued only in the last couple of weeks. Whats worse is it was only produced in NZ so no chance of importing for nostalgic sake.


----------



## nezman (Oct 13, 2008)

*I wanna see this come back!!!*


----------



## Medic (Oct 13, 2008)

nezman said:
			
		

> *I wanna see this come back!!!*



What did it taste like? Sprite?


----------



## sirdashadow (Oct 13, 2008)

USA-Around 2006 or 2007...
Ahh...I only have 1 can and a half left and it will be over


----------



## pieman202 (Oct 13, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> "Doritos 3D" I loved them!





they were awesome i used to eat them all the time in primary school!!

oh and i also loved eating double stuf oreos overseas we don't hasve any here and i also don't know why we still have vanilla coke in australia i reckon it tastes horrible but all my friends drink it o_o oh and we have dunkaroos as well here xD they're yum oh and i used to like the old fasioned roll ups that aren't 60% fruit


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 13, 2008)

Lol yeah I loved them too.


----------



## Banger (Oct 13, 2008)

I forgot about Doritos 3D!!! why did they get rid of them


----------



## tojomajojo (Oct 13, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> I forgot about Doritos 3D!!! why did they get rid of them


Because people started to realize that normal doritos like everything else in real life were also 3-D and well that just started a whole era of confusion


----------



## iDamage (Oct 13, 2008)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> "Doritos 3D" I loved them!



YES!! Doritos are nice (:


----------



## Lord Toon (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm a huge Pepsi fan! I've tried almost ALL Pepsi flavors...The only one I haven't tried is Pepsi Samba: Tropical Flavored. My personal fav flavor is Pepsi Ice Cucumber.//

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepsi_Kona

Heres a list of all Pepsi flavors.//


----------



## Turmoil (Oct 13, 2008)

God I hate how most of the time all we have left in stores some times is Vanilla Coke. Cant stand the stuff


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 13, 2008)

A&W rootbeer circa 1990 or earlier. It had a maple like flavouring that current A&W rootbeer is lacking.

As for foods, hmm likely too many to think of, but in recent times I miss the spice they offered for KFC chicken during the Chinese Olympic games. Fortunately I had the good sense to go to some of the outlets and bug them for spare packets and I have a jar of the stuff in the cupboard. But it won't last forever.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 13, 2008)

I really miss Crispy Wheats 'n' Raisins.

_There's never been a crisp....like this.  It's Crispy Wheats 'n' Raisins._

They really did stay crispy in milk.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess most of the other stuff I miss isn't really discontinued, just unavailable or rare.  

I stumbled across some Little Debbie Star Crunch in a dollar store this weekend.  Made my day!


----------



## Lametta (Oct 14, 2008)

When I was very little I used to drink a kind of coke called *One O One*, it was sold and produced in Italy until few years ago. Now it disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's the old 80's spot, I dont remembed it cause I wasnt even born but anyway:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJOorgSTcUw

It was way better than Pepsi, trust me


----------



## Noondae (Oct 14, 2008)

I liked/miss the Pitch Black Mountain Dew. It tasted weird at first but it really grew on me. I want it back, now!


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 14, 2008)

Has anyone seen Runts lately?  I haven't been able to find those for a few years, and I'm hoping they're not discontinued.

Love them banana Runts.


----------



## Noondae (Oct 14, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen Runts lately?  I haven't been able to find those for a few years, and I'm hoping they're not discontinued.
> 
> Love them banana Runts.



I haven't seen them in stores. Sometimes I see them in those little candy dispensers at malls or restaurants.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 14, 2008)

+1 to Vanilla Coke.  I also liked their commercials.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 14, 2008)

White chocolate candy in general.  What happened?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn...all this food is making me hungry.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i always eat HEALTHY at my house!!

WTF HAVE I BEEN MISSING!?!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 14, 2008)

Not sure if these are actually discontinued, but I haven't seen them in years:






When I was a kid, I could get one for a quarter and it'd last me all day. Take a bite, pull the wrapping back over it, throw in my pocket, and do that all day long. Not the best candy bar out there, but I was stingy even when I was little.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 14, 2008)

Butter Mint Polo's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only lasted a few months before they took them off the shelves


----------



## Prime (Oct 14, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Butter Mint Polo's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to vomit.

Those things were awful.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 14, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Not sure if these are actually discontinued, but I haven't seen them in years:
> 
> _snip_
> 
> When I was a kid, I could get one for a quarter and it'd last me all day. Take a bite, pull the wrapping back over it, throw in my pocket, and do that all day long. Not the best candy bar out there, but I was stingy even when I was little.


The vanilla charleston chews are definitely still around.  I just saw some in a Halloween candy pack the other day.  Not sure about the other two though.  Can't say I've ever had the other flavors.


----------



## Medic (Oct 14, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> White chocolate candy in general.  What happened?



They still have Hershey's white chocolate.


----------



## N3CR0P57 (Oct 14, 2008)

I miss "Black Bart"  black licorice flavoured chewing gum, and "GatorGum"  gatorade flavoured chewing gum. I still see Runts around most of the time and always at Halloween.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 15, 2008)

I miss pepsi blue and pepsi twist. man those were good.


----------



## HBK (Oct 15, 2008)

Pepsi Twist still exists over here and it's selling better than ever.


----------



## Jasonage (Oct 15, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Omg, Waffle Crisp! That was the best cereal ever. I tried that Eggo Waffle cereal, it's similar to Waffle Crisp.
> 
> When I was a kid, I remember my dad used to sometimes buy me these medium-sized chocolate eggs... I can't remember their name, but I think the brand was Kinder or something.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 15, 2008)

Medic said:
			
		

> AXYPB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that, but only a few years ago there were many more white chocolate products.  Even the Hershey's Cookies & Cream is becoming more difficult to find each month.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 15, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> Pepsi Twist still exists over here and it's selling better than ever.


SEND ME A CASE NAO!


----------



## Translucentbill (Oct 15, 2008)

AnimalCrossingX said:
			
		

> I miss the Element drinks by Snapple.  Those things were awesome.  I had 1 bottle of every flavor on a shelf (The bottles were empty of course).  Atomic (Apple cider) and Earth (Grape) were the best.



Im not too sure if those are discontinued, my friends mom works at a local super market and there was one on the shelf! I had been wanting one for weeks and i found one! The Dragonfruit flavor... im not sure which one this was though =| My favorite had to be Rain (cactus nectar)  it was awesome!

EDIT: http://www.elementsbev.com/ :]


----------



## pieman202 (Oct 21, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Butter Mint Polo's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is just me who finds "The butter candy sweet with the hole" sounding a bit wrong o_o


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 21, 2008)

yes its just you. You're a sick sick boy. Those sound yummy ^^


----------



## pieman202 (Oct 21, 2008)

i guess it is just me and btw what happened to your dp?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 21, 2008)

Halloween. Ace Gunman edited it for Phoenix Wright to look like a vampire. And btw check you messages.


----------



## pieman202 (Oct 21, 2008)

i reckon L already looks gothic enough for halloween xD


----------



## Mythical (Sep 21, 2020)

Panera's turkey flatbread. IT had garlic creme cheese, turkey, cranberry mostarda and spinach, and was fucking amazing

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You can still make it if you order there, just without the mostarda


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Sep 21, 2020)

monster energy khaos flavour was so good 

too bad they discontinued it over here in the UK


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Sep 21, 2020)

Wonder Balls, Scooby Doo fruit snacks, and Heide gummy bears.


----------



## gregory-samba (Sep 21, 2020)

The "chicken patties" made out of beef, pork and chicken that we used to get served in elementary school. Stuff was yummy and I haven't found any as good since then.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 21, 2020)

There's two things that sometimes I remember, but can't pretty much find anymore.
Yogurt and forest fruit galatine


Spoiler










and this kind of ice-cream


Spoiler











For the first one, there are other kinds, but none taste as good as the ones that are discontinued.
While the latter, I've seen that ice-cream around again, but... it doesn't taste at all how I remember from my childhood.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 21, 2020)

Fanta

 

Sprite

 

Lift

 


These Drinks has no longer NOTHING to do with the original Receipt(s),they where awfully "altered"....Bääää......
So for me personal they are discontinued.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2020)

Anyone else old and British enough to remember Ice Magic?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2020)

I see we have some necromancers. All good though. I also wonder how many things came back since this was first posted, and things that might have joined them.



alexander1970 said:


> Fanta
> 
> View attachment 225632
> 
> ...



Most of the time the alterations are to reduce sugar or switch to a sugar alternative. 

There are however still places that might go the more old school ways (I believe you were around for that discussion the other month on Irn Bru) so you might find something there.

Anyway Burgen cranberry bread. I don't normally do bag breads in the supermarket these days if I am doing bread (the bakers will sell me UK style corn bread, cheesy bread or something fun, though 95% of bread products I do are wraps) but this was really quite nice.


----------



## Alsusee (Sep 23, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> Anyone else old and British enough to remember Ice Magic?



yes. It was amazing as you topped your cheap ice cream with this chocolate sauce and it hardened. I liked the mint one. 

I also miss full sugar drinks as most companies that sell in the uk have spoiled their drinks with sweeteners rather than letting the customers decide. The proper Ribena was lovely. Now it just tastes horrible


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2020)

bombchu said:


> So good. So good!!!! I want them back.
> 
> Was Orbitz really good? I thought the tiny things in it would make me choke.


THEY’RE BACK


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2020)

-There were these crackers that i loved, they changed to a new recipe with less salt, i stopped buying them, then they dissapeared, other people must have thought the same thing i did, don't remember the brand name, only that instead of the traditional cracker package, it was a red, plastic bag, with all of them loose on the inside
-Another one i can't recall the name: there were these sweets that came in a bag, inside there were a copy of what americans know as pop rocks, and a foot shaped lolipop: the idea is you'd suck on the lolipop, then put it in the bag so its covered in pop rocks, and repeat, two flavors, cherry and grape
-Cocacola Life: Most people i knhow hated it, but it's the only variant of coke i liked besides the original, i can't stand light/diet or zero
-Beldent Infinite Bubblegum, it's not discontinued, it's just now it's only different strengths of mint, but there used to be Banana and Grape flavors, not available anymore
-Lays: another one where the discontinued are two flavors, they were limited editions so it's not a surprise, they had the consistency of ruffles, though a bit smaller on average, there was original, ketchup and bacon&onion, the latter two are the ones i miss
-Pepsi Twist. i don't miss this one so much because i can always put lemon on regular pepsi, however, it makes the foam take a long time to settle down, it's fun the first time but if in a hurry it's annoying, that and the fact i didnt have to squeeze my own lemons, again saving time
-Some Conaprole ice cream flavors: i don't expect many people to recognise this one, given the cooperative is local, and even in such a small country, doesnt cover the entirety of it. Irish-like chocolate w/chocolate cream, Irish-like chocolate w/dulce de leche, isrish-like chocolate&mint (as in, half the tub is chocolate, other half is mint, not a full tub of mint with chocolate chips, that one they stopped making before i was born) and american cream w/chocolate chips are all flavors they dont make anymore, but i miss them, i don't know the difference with other types of chocolates, i just really liked having mostly chocolate ice cream, as for some reason only chocolate is not a flavor they make, the closest there is is chocolate w/orange but i dont like it


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 10, 2020)

For the last four years, when I actually had to travel to uni, I tried to get Subway breakfasts as often as I could.
However, one day they just didn't offer Thousand Island sauce anymore, which is stupid. Thousand Island was my favourite sauce, dammit!

Also, within the last year or two, a nice supermarket near uni that sold plenty of uncommon lollies and drinks and stuff was unfortunately shut down - to be replaced by a goddamn _Burger King_, of all things. That pissed me off.


----------

